# chevy my link pandora question?



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I have it and I had trouble at first. I realized that you have to quit Pandora on your phone before getting in the car. It won't sync up if Pandora is already open on your phone for whatever reason. So if you get in, and play music from Pandora, then stop and get out of the car, Pandora is still open on the phone. When you get back in the car, it won't work. Quitting Pandora on the phone before you get back in will let MyLink sync to the phone again when you re-enter. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

kind of, haha, ill try that


----------

